# HV and EHV splicing



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

Unless you work at an industrial site where there are HV motors and distribution the most common place to get HV splicing experience is with a pole contractor who does HV work. Work for a utility too.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

I guess I should've given voltage levels, I currently splice 2-35kv, I'm looking to get into 69-500kv...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The guys I've met who do it were all dedicated cable splicers. They often work for the OEMs--GE, Siemens, Alstrom--and got their start doing MV cabling and advanced through in-house training programs. Once a company makes an investment in a guy to do EHV cabling, though, that's pretty much all he's gonna do. 

Had a crew out to do submersible cables, and those guys just traveled the world doing submarine splices.

There probably are independent classes and certs for it, but unfortunately, I'm not familiar with that and I bet it would cost you a small fortune to take by yourself.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks big John, from all of the info I've been able to gather, you're spot on. I'd love to do this one day though! I can't find any contact info on the oems though. I get people asking if I want to become a distributor or supplier haha. I want to be a transmission and distribution splicer/jointer!


----------

